
Automating the light in my living room - alewinkler
http://raspberryautomation.blogspot.com/2017/07/home-implementation.html
======
Nanite
For everyone wanting to do something similar, please consider not using a
raspberry pi for something a simple as controlling a light/garage door and
take a look at ESP8266 or ESP32 boards (which have wifi onboard), there's tons
of tutorials online, and the price tag can be as low as $3.

~~~
alewinkler
Something simple? You approach seems to be simple, not mine. Can you use that
system as a security alarm and send push notifications to your phone? My
system can. There are different approaches, don't underestimate others
different than yours.

~~~
nickelbackfan
>Can you use that system as a security alarm and send push notifications to
your phone?

Yes, you can. [https://github.com/witnessmenow/push-notifications-
arduino-e...](https://github.com/witnessmenow/push-notifications-arduino-
esp8266)

------
ryfm
I guess my approach is boring then. I replaced most of the switches with
z-wave switches, added a Vera controller, added an echo dot and now it all can
be managed using a browser or a phone or voice(this turned out to be greater
than i expected). It's all UL certified and wired to local code so my insurer
should be happy.

~~~
alewinkler
Of course you can do it that way also. I developed an app for working with
Fibaro system last year, it works with z-wave. Also is possible to buy a
z-wave module for raspberry pi, but then you have to buy z-wave devices. My
approach is cheaper, and also help me to learn.

------
alewinkler
This is not about the easiest solution, as the easiest solution is just buying
any automation system out there in the market. My main objective was learning.
Absolutely always that I've learned something it helped me to get business
opportunities or jobs. Regarding to the project, it works great for me. It
works exactly as I need, it's flexible and extensible as no other approach,
with the easyness that I have of been a software developer. I'm adding an
alarm system to the project with push notifications, and I already can control
my Pioneer AV receiver with the raspberry (through TC/IP), there are a lot of
possibilites! :)

------
matt_s
I just moved into a house with a pre-existing alarm system that hasn't been
used in years. Motion sensor, door switches, window switches (I think) and
maybe the smoke detectors are wired in.

I think a Pi would be a good central unit to control all of them and to then
take a couple of defunct iPad/iPod's and make smart control panels out of
them.

Anyone have any pointers on how to identify what sensors are what at the
control panel? It's just a jumble of what I assume are low voltage wires going
into the proprietary box.

------
amelius
You don't want to deal with wires, but still install a motion sensor into the
wall?

Why not just rewire the light switch near the door to make it turn on the
correct light?

~~~
alewinkler
I don't want wires in my view. In my apartment the installation for alarm is
built-in, so I already have the UTP cable inside the wall. Also the lamp I
want to turn on is on the other side of the room.

------
bedros
is there a link to django code?

~~~
alewinkler
Here it is:
[https://github.com/alewinkler21/houseremote](https://github.com/alewinkler21/houseremote)

~~~
bedros
thank you!

